# New Craigslist scam to watch out for



## Jay81 (Oct 2, 2019)

Now they're trying to gain access to your Google account. They request a verification code from Google using your phone number. They claim to want to verify that you are a real person, and ask that you send them this code. If you do, that gives them access to hack into your Google account. 

I sell a fair amount of stuff on CL, and I'm always vigilant in watching out for possible scams, but I fell for it once before (that person was more convincing and I hadn't heard of it before)
Luckily I did some quick digging and quickly realized what had happened. I had to deactivate my Google account and create a new one. 

Obviously this won't apply to you if you don't have a google account. But it's something to look out for if you do, and a reminder that these lowlifes will do whatever it takes to try and scam someone.
Here's a screen shot of the conversation. I like to have fun with the scammers lol.


----------



## hm. (Oct 2, 2019)

Great post and I have see this same one too. Like most, sentence stucture is usually a big tip off for me that its a scammer or a moron. Although even here on the Cabe I have noticed there are a few members that can hardly write a complete sentence with correct spelling. 

Here is one from today "whats comeing to the fall swap in parts and bikes nice old org mesinger dexlux2 seat, light ,and 3 speed drama brake in it .sifter missing" 

Anyways..I have got a few new ones from CL recently like " I'm interested to buy your Schwinn Cruiser .Are you a real seller..?? and "Hello Bro!  ! I wanna buy Schwinn Cruiser - $200 (Whittier) your can I call you? Written just like that. Those two were from out of state phone numbers but Ive recently had local phone numbers try me as well.

The sad part is the scammers are evolving and getting better as time goes on. Best thing we can do to fight this battle is make everyone aware of any new tactics they try.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for looking out for us. And respect to the Man in Black!


----------



## TieDye (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

This has been going on for quite a while. The amount of scammers on CL has almost made this a worthless venue to sell anything. Besides that you have to deal with all the tweakers out there. I've noticed an uptick in email scams as well. Got one today advising me of a PayPal purchase that I didn't make. What they are trying to do is get your password and login so they can clean out your account. I always look at the URL and that is usually a dead giveaway. Stay safe my friends! V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Got one today advising me of a PayPal purchase that I didn't make. What they are trying to do is get your password and login so they can clean out your account. I always look at the URL and that is usually a dead giveaway. Stay safe my friends! V/r Shawn




I have a different sort of Paypal scam. on my credit card was a "paypal" purchase. looked just like every other paypal purchase I made, except I did not make this one and there was no record of t in Paypal. not quite sure how that worked, but lucky for me I had not made a bunch of purchases that month or I never would have noticed.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 2, 2019)

Here’s a weird one: I recently sold something on eBay and the buyer somehow paid me via paypal, but used an alternate email i have that is not linked to my PayPal account! I have used PayPal since it’s inception in 2001, and have never had this happen. I don’t even know how the buyer got the email address and eBay doesn’t know either, bizarre to say the least.


----------



## vincev (Oct 2, 2019)

Soon we aill have to go back to the stone age and pickup,pay in cash any item you want to purchase.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2019)

There are a bunch of good articles on how to avoid getting scammed so I won't go into all of that but wanted to show a couple examples that I've received in the last two days.

*---This is the real PayPal homepage url (highlighted in red box)---*




*---Notice the URL that I highlighted with a red box--this a bogus site. They said my account was limited and are trying to suck you into logging into their site to steal your username and password.---*




*---Another bogus PP site. This one they try to suck you in by thinking your account has been compromised. Once you click on one of the links I highlighted in the blue boxes you will be asked to login. By the time you say "dang it" some scammer is emptying your PP and any accounts linked to it.----*


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Now they're trying to gain access to your Google account. They request a verification code from Google using your phone number. They claim to want to verify that you are a real person, and ask that you send them this code. If you do, that gives them access to hack into your Google account.
> 
> I sell a fair amount of stuff on CL, and I'm always vigilant in watching out for possible scams, but I fell for it once before (that person was more convincing and I hadn't heard of it before)
> Luckily I did some quick digging and quickly realized what had happened. I had to deactivate my Google account and create a new one.
> ...




I have already had 4 different people try that scam on me. Right from the git go I tell them to go F___ themselves and that is the end of it. If they don't like my response report me to someone.


----------



## Rollo (Oct 2, 2019)

... Just had some scammers that spoofed the SS office number call me twice today claiming my SS number was compromised ... Used robo calling and everything ... 
... Could hardly understand his broken english ... so when he finally got around to asking for my SS number ... I said "sorry ... no comprende" ...


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> This has been going on for quite a while. The amount of scammers on CL has almost made this a worthless venue to sell anything. Besides that you have to deal with all the tweakers out there. I've noticed an uptick in email scams as well. Got one today advising me of a PayPal purchase that I didn't make. What they are trying to do is get your password and login so they can clean out your account. I always look at the URL and that is usually a dead giveaway. Stay safe my friends! V/r Shawn




I notice many times if you put an ad on Craigslist of something decent and pretty collectible such as our beloved bikes, petrolania related items, etc, you get an BS email very quickly.


----------



## highship (Oct 2, 2019)

vincev said:


> Soon we aill have to go back to the stone age and pickup,pay in cash any item you want to purchase.



 I hope your right. I'd love to go back...


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2019)

When it comes to Craigslist I pretty learned to list my home phone number so they can't text scam you.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 3, 2019)

stoney said:


> I have already had 4 different people try that scam on me. Right from the git go I tell them to go F___ themselves and that is the end of it. If they don't like my response report me to someone.




Depending on my mood at the time, I reply in a similar way, or I mess with them a bit. Ultimately end up blocking the number after I have my fun.
Normally it's super easy to recognize a scam text, and in the incident I posted above, I knew what it was. The first time it happened to me though, it was just like a normal conversation that I would expect to have with a legitimate buyer. Both times were a local phone number too, which is another thing that threw me off the first time it happened. Most scam texts I get come from area codes I don't recognize. Then again I've had a handful of legitimate buyers with out of state area codes too.



stoney said:


> I notice many times if you put an ad on Craigslist of something decent and pretty collectible such as our beloved bikes, petrolania related items, etc, you get an BS email very quickly.




Yes, usually within the first few minutes it seems.



stoney said:


> When it comes to Craigslist I pretty learned to list my home phone number so they can't text scam you.




Literally the only reason I keep a home phone, is to give it to people I don't really want to talk to, and my parents for some reason prefer to call the home phone. I really don't answer it unless they call. 
Like when you're filling something out either online or on paper and a phone number is required, I'll put the home phone number on that.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for all this info, I guess you have to stay on your toes at all times. It just makes me so mad with all these A hole scammers, you have to think like them anymore just to keep your guard up. I guess if we sat back all day long and thought about all the different ways we  could screw somebody, you'd be amazed at what you could come up with.......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 3, 2019)

I call it CrimesList....


----------



## stoney (Oct 3, 2019)

I am sure we of us have thought BUT just think how much better the world would be if these morons would that their scamming brain power to positive things.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> There are a bunch of good articles on how to avoid getting scammed so I won't go into all of that but wanted to show a couple examples that I've received in the last two days.
> 
> *---This is the real PayPal homepage url (highlighted in red box)---*
> View attachment 1072933
> ...




I’ve had this type of bs too from pay pal and Apple. Never click on the link in the email. I go to my saved site on my favorites and check for messages showing nothing sent and all ok. A phone call to them verifies that’s they never sent anything.


----------



## 5760rj (Oct 5, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> I’ve had this type of bs too from pay pal and Apple. Never click on the link in the email. I go to my saved site on my favorites and check for messages showing nothing sent and all ok. A phone call to them verifies that’s they never sent anything.



.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 5, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Thanks for looking out for us. And respect to the Man in Black!



"TILL THINGS ARE BETTER ,I'M THE MAN IN BLACK".......


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 5, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Here’s a weird one: I recently sold something on eBay and the buyer somehow paid me via paypal, but used an alternate email i have that is not linked to my PayPal account! I have used PayPal since it’s inception in 2001, and have never had this happen. I don’t even know how the buyer got the email address and eBay doesn’t know either, bizarre to say the least.



That's why i don't trust Pay pal. Be careful Cabers!! The Devil's in the details. Razin.


----------

